# Pigeon Adoption in Ontario



## Caran (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi,

I am involved with a local wildlife center that has a racing pigeon that needs a home. He is currently on meds for a broken wing. If anyone can take him please respond to this link.
Thanks!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome to Pigoen Talk, Caran, and thanks for posting to find a home for this
injured pigeon. 

fp


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Hello Caran

Where in Ontario are you located? It's hard to find a wildlife centre that will keep the birds and find homes for them - most just euthanize them....

Have you tried contacting the CU to find out who the owner of the bird is, and if they want it back? Not too many fanciers have their birds out at this time of year - this one could be an important breeder that has accidentally escaped, and gotten injured....

What are the letters/numbers on the band? I might be able to help you track down the owner...


----------



## Caran (Feb 1, 2006)

The bird's owner was contacted and does not want the bird back. =(


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Caran said:


> The bird's owner was contacted and does not want the bird back. =(


You might try calling the Canadian Racing Pigeon Union and ask if there might be some other fanciers in your area that would give the bird a good home.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.canadianracingpigeonunion.com


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Caran said:


> The bird's owner was contacted and does not want the bird back. =(


Would you mind emailing me the band information? The CU has a rule that anyone who is notified that one of their birds has been found MUST make arrangements for the bird, or they could lose their membership in the CU, and be banned from racing.

It is people like this that give the sport a bad name


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

The only though I had was if you make the owner take a bird he has stated he does not want, he may just retrieve it, to stay within the rules, and then destroy it.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

The owner does not have to take the bird - but he *does* have to turn over the registration for it, if he has forfieted ownership of it. Every banded birds has a registration 'card' with the CU - and if a bird is sold or given away, the owner must sign the back of that card and hand it over with the bird.

If this person has not done so - he has just refused to make arrangements for the bird, then he could be suspended. I hate bird owners who refuse to take responsibility for their birds. I have personally driven over 300 km ONE WAY to retrieve a 'lost' bird..... there is no excuse, imho, to not do so.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I can understand what you are saying but please be careful with this because the owner may now say he'll take the bird just to keep from getting a reprimand and still kill it.

Maggie


----------

